#ubuntuforums 2011-08-15
<s-fox> Hello.
<kostas_> hello i have a problem start-up manager cannot open?
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone =)
<zenrox> what now bodhi_zazen 
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-16
<grubu> Hello to everyone.
<grubu> Does someone sit at the keys at the moment?
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-19
<danii3> omg finally found ppl....anyone around?
<danii3> beginner support seems dead
<danii3> anyone?
<Aquix> yeah
<Bachstelze> danii3: tech support happens in #ubuntu
<danii3> thanks am there!
<steemed> :\
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-20
<s-fox> Hmm, not here it seems...
#ubuntuforums 2011-08-21
<kroq-gar78> Hello all. I'm wondering why I have to log in to see some archived posts. Some I do, yet some I do not. That's not really a problem for me as I have an account and I can used the cached google page, but why do I have to log in? I would reason that you wouldn't have to create an account to access certain archived posts.
<gestalts> --interesting, first-timer here. hello
<gestalts> could someone let me know whether my messages are visible by the group
<m1k3> jdong, Alive!!! :-D
